# Festplatte defekt



## Messiahs (19. August 2003)

Habe mir ne neue Festplatte gekauft und wollte die andere Festplatte zum Backup von Daten nehmen.
Habe alles neu gemacht und die alte Festplatte (80 GB) neu formatiert (NTFS)und die Daten draufgespielt.
Beim nächsten Neustart wird im Windows Explorer nur noch die Festplatte als Lokaler Datenträger gezeigt und beim Zugriff kommt dann nur die Fehlermeldung
"Auf G:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Die Datenträgerstruktur ist beschädigt und nicht lesbar."

Was kann ich machen, um meine Daten (10 GB) wieder zubekommen bzw. auf die Partition wieder zugreifen zu können?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. August 2003)

Hi Messiahs,

versuch doch erstmal die Festplatte zu defragmentieren, 
und andere Tests wie Scandisk drüberlaufen zu lassen.

Wenn das nicht klappt solltest du mal bei google
nach einem Recovery Tool suchen.
Ich hab diese Links hier aus dem Chip.de Forum:

http://j.o.thews.bei.t-online.de/jollys-links/datenrettung/datenrettung.html

Und dann hier noch PC Inspector File Recovery 3.0 ( Freeware ):

http://www.home.pages.at/jooman/download/recovery.php

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Grüße,
MrNugget


----------



## Messiahs (19. August 2003)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Habe schon versucht zu defragmentieren und ScanDisk auszuführen.
Das Problem ist ja, das Windows die Festplatte nicht erkennt, man findet sie in der Dateiverwaltung, aber dort wird das Dateisystem nicht gefunden.
Bei Partition Magic 8 wird die Partition angezeigt aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. August 2003)

Dann versuch es mal mit diesem besagten "PC Inspector File Recovery 3.0". 
Der sollte die erkennen. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht
ob das auch bei NTFS funktioniert,
wenn die Festplatte beschädigt ist, zumindest stand da so etwas ähnliches.

MrNugget

//Edit:

GetBackData soll auch gut sein, gibt 2 Versionen: Einmal für FAT und einmal für NTFS:

http://download.com.com/3000-2094-6730657.html


----------



## Messiahs (20. August 2003)

So habe jetzt alle Programme die ich finden konnte durchlaufen lassen.
GetDataBack, PC Inspector & Easy Recovery.
Haben alle nur Bruchstücke bzw. so gut wie gar nichts hervorgebracht.
Habe nur noch ein Programm (Acronis Recovery Expert), welches gelöschte Partitionen zurück holen soll.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher wenn ich die Partition lösche, ob die Daten dann überhaupt noch wieder zu holen sind.

Bei Partition Magic 8 zeigt es immer bei der Fehlerprüfung eine "Falsche Dateidatensatzsignatur" an. Weiß damit aber nichts anzufangen.


----------

